# Boston for summer young family



## Dagger_c (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi due not my husbands work we are going to Boston from Ireland for 6 weeks this summer with a view to eventually moving there. Our kids are 6 and 4 and I'll be on my own a bit over the summer!

We are thinking of Belmont area as want a bit of space for the boys!

Any tips/tricks/websites? Good things for families? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## StephCo (Mar 6, 2017)

Hey there! So I live less than an hour south of Boston, and can recommend lots to do. It's an awesome city 

In Boston:
1. Duck tours (book online for discounts) This is fun for everyone, especailly for the adults to learn about the history of the city. Maybe good for nap time if your kiddos don't like to sit for long, although it is cool and there's a lot to see.
2. Visit the Boston Commons to run around and have a picnic
3. Take a walking tour for the history of the city (I think you can find ones from free to pricey depending on your needs and budget)
4. Eat lunch at Faneuil Hall (so many options!)
5. The Science Museum.is.awesome. And great fun for the adults too.
6. However, considering how little your boys are, I'd absolutely recommend the Boston Children's Museum. There are like 3 or 4 floors of SO many awesome things to do (bubble room, construction/Lego room, science based stuff galore, seriously, go. It's awesome.)
7. The Aquarium (if you had to choose one, choose the Children's Museum but this is also cool too)
8. Eat a cannoli (or two) at Mike's Pastry's in the North End
9. Go for a walk along the Charles River for more outdoor exercise (you can even rent a sailboat or go kayaking)
10. Check out Chinatown

Outside of the city (this is more south of Boston, just an fyi):
1. Go for a hike at the Blue Hills Reservation (there's a free tiny little animal "zoo"/conservation center at the start and a tiny little weather museum at the top) and lunch at Blue Hill Grill is affordable and really delicious
2. Walk around the water in Quincy, there's a beach there too
3. Go check out Rhode Island (Providence is awesome and there are so many beautiful beaches and beach towns there too. Tiverton is one of my families favorites with a tiny center and lots of beaches, be sure to stop at Grey's Ice Cream)
4. Go check out Cape Cod: beaches everyone, beach towns everywhere, super cute, a bit pricey but worth it
5. Don't want to go all the way to the Cape? Go to Newport instead. Just like the Cape but closer. I'd recommend doing the free Cliff Walk and checking out the old mansions from America's "old money"/"old families" (This is particularly beautiful and worth doing, plus there are a lot of geocaching and letterboxing for the kids to hunt for on the way)
6. Fall River as has an old Battleship which you can tour. If your boys are into things that go, this might be really cool for them.

Have an awesome time. MA is a great state and there is a TON to do!


----------

